# полный облом



## Setwale_Charm

Can you give me some adequate equivalent in English as I am not managing to tumble to the actual meaning myself: Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они - полный облом!!


----------



## jazyk

A bunch of low-life losers?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Any other ideas from anybody?


----------



## dec-sev

The word can have different meanings depending on the context 

Мне облом идити в кино = I'm too lazy to go to the cinema.

The word can also mean a sort of frustration. Suppose your friend had promised you to get tickets for Chelsea vs Barselona but failed to deliver on his promises. Полный облом! или "меня обломали с билетами"

Sorry, Setwal Charm, I'm not of much help here, as I don't use slang much.


----------



## Etcetera

dec-sev said:


> Мне облом идити в кино = I'm too lazy to go to the cinema.


In Russia, the word облом is never used in such contexts. "I feel too lazy to do something" can be translated as Мне *в лом* делать что-то.


----------



## dec-sev

Etcetera said:


> In Russia, the word облом is never used in such contexts. "I feel too lazy to do something" can be translated as Мне *в лом* делать что-то.


 
When I was a student it used Ok. I see that russian linguistics has made a huge leap forward.


----------



## jazyk

> Мне *облом* идити в кино = I'm too lazy to go to the cinema.
> 
> The word can also mean a sort of frustration. Suppose your friend had promised you to get tickets for Chelsea vs Barselona but failed to deliver on his promises. Полный облом! или "меня *обломали* с билетами"


Interesting, the dative seems to be used with the noun облом and the accusative with the verb обломать.


----------



## Crescent

I'm not sure how you guys say it in Russia, but where I come from, you hear this nearly on every street: Мне *в облом* идти сегодня в гости... 
Even I use it sometimes!


----------



## papillon

Setwale, 
I think the reason we're drawing blanks on your question is because IMHO полный облом in your sentence is used in a slightly unusual way. I wouldn't use this construct to characterize a person, but a situation, such as Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они - полный облом!!

In your situation, depending on how elaborate you want to be, you can use anything from
they totally suck/blow (AE, not sure for BE).... to
they're totally useless.. to
they're completely incompetent.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, thanks to all of you for your sincere attempts. I do find it a bit unusual too but there were loads of colloquialisms in that text. 
  I just needed to understand the connotations behind the phrase in order to render it properly into English. I think, papillon`s first suggestion is ideal, even for BE.


----------



## Crescent

Setwale_Charm said:


> I think, papillon`s first suggestion is ideal, even for BE.



Can I just say - I'm not at all sure how this phrase is used in America, but I do know that in England it can sometimes be taken the wrong way.. as in, have a bad connotation. ''They suck'' sounds like something a young person nowadays would say to express his or her dislike of whomever 'they' is referring to. 
On the other hand - _they blow_...has a completely different meaning where I'm from, and I'm certainly not going to explain what it means on these forums..


----------



## Bonjour

Setwale_Charm said:


> Can you give me some adequate equivalent in English as I am not managing to tumble to the actual meaning myself: Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они - полный облом!!


 
they suck


and as for word облом in general-it can mean several things

when one is lazy to do smth or doesn't want to, he'll say мне в облом что-то делать

when something didn't happen as intended, when hopes didn't come true...-облом


----------



## Ruslana

dec-sev said:


> Мне облом идити в кино = I'm too lazy to go to the cinema.


Sorry my being a nerd for a minute, but ИДТИ should be written without И after Д. I know it was just a typo, but it may confuse non-native speakers and mislead them.


----------



## outminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> Can you give me some adequate equivalent in English as I am not managing to tumble to the actual meaning myself: Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они - полный облом!!



First, I wanna say that this russian sentence "Они - полный облом" sounds like a little bit not russian. 

_Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они постоянно обламывают_ - it sounds better. 
Or, _Они не отвечают за базар._

_They [usually] don't fulfill commitments (promises)._


----------



## Thomas1

Setwale_Charm said:


> Can you give me some adequate equivalent in English as I am not managing to tumble to the actual meaning myself: Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они - полный облом!!


First off, I'd like to say that what I am going to write is more a question rather than an attempt to give a translation of the phrase in question. I am wondering if the following could work too:
_Они - полный облом_
They don't feel like (AM)/fancy (BE) doing anything


Many thanks,
Tom


----------



## Bonjour

outminded said:


> First, I wanna say that this russian sentence "Они - полный облом" sounds like a little bit not russian.
> 
> _Работать с этими людьми не стоит. Они постоянно обламывают_ - it sounds better.
> Or, _Они не отвечают за базар._
> 
> _They [usually] don't fulfill commitments (promises)._


 
As for me, I don't see any problem with "Они - полный облом".....This word (облом) can be used in many instances....therefore, here it sounds perfectly fine (IMHO). Why not?


----------

